
US to ban electronics on flights from a dozen countries, US media says - k-mcgrady
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-39333424
======
bigiain
So, its critical that the border agents have power to coerce travellers into
unlocking their devices. But it's also critical to ensure at least some
travellers do not have all their devices?

 _boggle!_

